# 2015 Driver X (un-boxing)



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just got these delivered from Burton Rider Services (warranty replacement)

Wearing them around the house, as we speak


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I was looking at a pair of Burton Felix boots...and was curious about the foil heat reflectors. Are they a marketing gimmick or do they actually do some good? Would your feet get too hot in spring conditions? My feet don't get cold in my boots anyway...and I ended up going with some 32 boots, but still curious about this feature. 

I'm realizing that you haven't worn these in the snow yet, but if anyone else wants to give an opinion on it, that'd be great.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

radiomuse210 said:


> I was looking at a pair of Burton Felix boots...and was curious about the foil heat reflectors. Are they a marketing gimmick or do they actually do some good? Would your feet get too hot in spring conditions? My feet don't get cold in my boots anyway...and I ended going with some 32 boots, but still curious about this feature.
> 
> I'm realizing that you haven't worn these in the snow yet, but if anyone else wants to give an opinion on it, that'd be great.


I'm pretty sock choice would make more of a difference than the foil in the boot.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

binarypie said:


> I'm pretty sock choice would make more of a difference than the foil in the boot.


That's the feeling I had. Even if it did make a difference, I don't know if I would want my boot any warmer as is. Even on the coldest days here, my feet are warm. And during warm 60 degree spring riding, I wouldn't want my feet heating up like they are in an oven.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I've always wondered how the Burton speed lacing holds up on a stiffer, high end boot over time? Does it like stretch or get soft or like slip when you are really laying into it? I owned some Burton Mints that were entry levels with the zonal speed lace and it all felt cheapo to me... Almost all of their boots have it. Like give me some tech--laces and a BOA dial please!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Fewdfreak said:


> I've always wondered how the Burton speed lacing holds up on a stiffer, high end boot over time? Does it like stretch or get soft or like slip when you are really laying into it? I owned some Burton Mints that were entry levels with the zonal speed lace and it all felt cheapo to me... Almost all of their boots have it. Like give me some tech--laces and a BOA dial please!


What's not tech about Burton dual zone speed laces? The fact you pull something instead of turning a dial?

Been using those on the 2013 Drivers and they're great. No problems at all.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

I got 2010 Driver X that have many many days in them and there has been no problems with the tightning system. About the only thing wrong with them is where my board rests on the top of the boot riding the lift: Lil duct tape there and its fine. The dual zone system is the shiz: U can get it as tight as you need for abosolutly no heel lift but still leave the top zone loose for tweaking. My boots are so comfortable and dialed that I have the lower zone tightened to ride and the top zone loose that makes them great for hiking or even driving.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Bought a pair of 2014 Drivers at end of season.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

rambob said:


> I got 2010 Driver X that have many many days in them and there has been no problems with the tightning system. About the only thing wrong with them is where my board rests on the top of the boot riding the lift: Lil duct tape there and its fine. The dual zone system is the shiz: U can get it as tight as you need for abosolutly no heel lift but still leave the top zone loose for tweaking. My boots are so comfortable and dialed that I have the lower zone tightened to ride and the top zone loose that makes them great for hiking or even driving.


I had the fast track lacing on a pair of 32s and they held up well. They would hold all day once I got them right. I didn't like adjusting them on the go - I would have to take off my gloves to open the tab and do a lot of pulling. That's just nit-picky stuff though. I have dual boa boots now which I find so much easier on the slopes and I can really dial in the tightness.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

When freeriding or hard charging no matter how tight. After 2 or three runs seems boots need a little adjustment. Park or freestyle riding you can really dial in your boots and not need adjustments.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

radiomuse210 said:


> That's the feeling I had. Even if it did make a difference, I don't know if I would want my boot any warmer as is. Even on the coldest days here, my feet are warm. And during warm 60 degree spring riding, I wouldn't want my feet heating up like they are in an oven.


I'm not sure how much of a difference the foil is going to make, however if your feet are prone to sweating in the spring, they're probably going to sweat regardless of the boot/sock combo.

I have sweaty feet and with the various boots I've ridden, I haven't been able to find a sock(s) that have been able to wick away sweat enough to keep my feet dry.




rambob said:


> About the only thing wrong with them is where my board rests on the top of the boot riding the lift: Lil duct tape there and its fine.


I used to duct tape as well, however I didn't like having to always re-apply the tape and the times where it would fall off mid session, I didn't like knowing that I was littering bits of duct tape on the mountain haha.

I'm sure lots of people already do this, however last season, I started to wedge my toe between the board and heel cup while going up the lift and it works just as good as resting the board on top of my boot.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

My old Driver X's were 2013.

The immediate physical differences I've noticed between these and the 13's are:

15's don't have the power tongue inserts
15's Vibram sole "seems" more aggressive and stiff

And obviously I won't be able to tell until I get on the mountain, however the 15's seem stiffer over all.

I realize the 15's are brand new, however just from walking around the 15's seem stiffer than the 13's and as stiff as the stiffest boots I've owned, 2013 Ride Insano's (again this is my opinion from doing an A to B swap comparison, walking around my living room).


----------

